# LA Lakers @ Orlando Magic



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*  LA Lakers (29-18) at Orlando (13-39) 12:30 pm EST on ABC *

Click on Images for Team Home Page or Player Profiles

  
Orlando Magic
Head Coach: Johnny Davis 
Projected Starting Lineup:

     

Key Subs:
   



 
Los Angeles Lakers:
Head Coach: Phil Jackson 

Projected Starting Lineup:
     

Key Subs:
   


Key Matchup:







vs.








Juwan Howard vs. Stanislav Medvedenko


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

expect Medvo to let 25 points go in, he still cant guard a dead cow
:no:


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

As a Orlando fan I am more worried about Shaq in the paint tonite. I'm guessing that the Lakers should blow us away which will keep Shaq from having a monster night. Of course, the Magic could somehow pull off a victory but with nobody to guard Shaq I fear it will be a long game for Tracy and the gang.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

No Kobe or Malone, Shaq is their ONLY threat. If T-Mac plays a win isn't impossible.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Payton last Full game :upset: 
he had
"Payton had 30 points, four rebounds and six assists Wednesday night, the Associated Press reports".


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

53-48 Magic at the half. T-Mac left with back spasms just before the end of the half, he had 18 points at the time. Zaza played very well before getting into foul trouble. Shaq has been contained pretty well, Zaza did a good job on him. Good first half, but without T-Mac(Who's return is questionable) I doubt we can hold on for the victory.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

12 point game with 5 minutes + left in the third. It's actually looking good for the Magic. let's hope we can continue this...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

orlandos playing very impressive through 3. stricklands stepped up and juwan howards getting some points on the board, albiet his low post moves have looked really slow and sloppy :\. holding shaq to 15 points through 3 quarters is always a plus, regardless if its on 66% shooting.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*damn strickland*

Strickland:upset:


----------



## Reece Gaines (Feb 8, 2003)

up by 18 and let it slip away and lose again!

I'll say it again Magic Suck!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

at least the lakers picked up the win:grinning:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Man im sorry, but the Orlando Magic are by far the worst team in the NBA... they are absolutely horrific...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Reece Gaines</b>!
> 
> I'll say it again Magic Suck!


Wow, that is profound.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, the Magic have a superstar(T-Mac), 2 good players who both happen to play the same position(Gooden and Howard) and 9 players that should be in the NBDL. It's impressive that they've won 13 games with this team. They would be lucky to win 5 the whole season without T-Mac, seriously. They're that bad.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Yeah, the Magic have a superstar(T-Mac), 2 good players who both happen to play the same position(Gooden and Howard) and 9 players that should be in the NBDL. It's impressive that they've won 13 games with this team. They would be lucky to win 5 the whole season without T-Mac, seriously. They're that bad.


I seriously doubt they would win 5 games w/o T-mac.. I think they would win 2 or 3..

10 of those games that magic won, mcgrady had 25+ points and several rebounds/assists.. you dont know how big of an impact tmac is..just look at the double digit losses when he was out..


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Reece Gaines</b>!
> up by 18 and let it slip away and lose again!
> 
> I'll say it again Magic Suck!


Thanks for the input! We appreciate you stopping by! Now go away.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> No Kobe or Malone, *Shaq is their ONLY threat.* If T-Mac plays a win isn't impossible.


What about LA's defensive threats who proved their worth in the clutch? Derek Fisher :yes:


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

They choked big time. No question.

It was clearly a steal by Fish. Rod knew it better because he's a veteran PG and should know it better to keep the ball away from defender, especially with Fisher. Obviously things turn around within a second or two. 

The Orlando Tragic 2003-2004


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SilentOneX</b>!
> The Orlando Tragic 2003-2004


If Orlando can land a guy like Emeka Okafor, this season could be a blessing in disguise. No doubt Tmac will learn a lot from going through this season. This team can score points with just about anyone. If they actually got a good interior presence they could still be pretty good. And next year, being in that sorry division, it should be pretty easy to win it.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

*Potential* differences between this season and next season: Okafor, healthy Hill, healthy Garrity, Howard gone for someone who fills a need better, Gooden hopefully getting back into form, Bogans and Pachulia improving and we'll be playing in the worst division in the league.

All is not lost yet.


----------

